

Ask HN: How many Android App stores do you use or develop for? - hashtag

I&#x27;ve been an iPhone user from the start (since version 1) so I know very little about the Android ecosystem.<p>I know that there are multiple App Stores though such as Google Play, Amazon App Store, Samsung, and probably many more...<p>My first question is as a user, how many do you use and which ones?<p>My second is if you&#x27;re a developer, how many do you place your app in?
======
on_and_off
As an user, I only use Google Play. All the apps are there, except for
copyright infringing ones and porn. I guess you could add Humble Indie Bundle
to the mix since they have an app (it is terrible though) but it only allows
you to download games you have already bought on their website.

As a dev, our app is on Google Play, Amazon App Store (they pushed very hard
for us to publish our app on their platform) and the Blackberry Store (common
codebase with our Android app, but should be phased out soonish).

------
uberneo
the one which you have mentioned have crazy competition , try something like
[http://www.mobango.com/](http://www.mobango.com/) , mobiles24.com . they are
small but your app download count will be higher here as compared to the big
bros..

